# Oophaga pumilio 'Isla Colon' (pics)



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Some pics of the pair that I picked up from Bill at Sports Doc's BBQ. Thanks Bill!

They are pretty bold and the male has a softer call than most pumilio I've heard.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are pretty nice, uniquely patterned. Yeah my male's call is kinda high pitched and fast, and about half the volume of my male Uyama's call haha.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

What beautiful frogs those are! Nice pics


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome pics!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with ChrisK I love the unique pattens, they almost resemble an imi or a variabilis.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah these look like they might be the La Gruta population instead of the usual Bocas del Drago that you usually see, scroll towards the bottom of this post: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lo...-4-half-way-through-pic-heavy.html#post380752


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting, seems similar, eh? Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are realy sweet looking!! nice buy.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Very nice! I love the Isla Colons. I'd agree that they look like they'd be from the central part of the island (La Gruta or even further west). It seems like the closer you get to Bastimentos, the larger the spots get.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, I am posting this pic here Ray [hope you dont mind] to get an opinion.

2 of the three frogs in my pic [the 2 girls in the 1.2] were at one point all housed with Ray's new colon pair, along with 2 others [prob 1.1] that went to another local frogger. 

I had acquired all 6 frog from various sources, none of which 'ever' attempted to characterize the Colon morph by any type of sub-locale as you all are doing now.

I wonder if we dont already have a mixed bag of Isla Colon pums in the hobby already? Highly likely. 

or, we are being mislead by 'reading patterns' into the patterns if you will.

Anyway, I thought it would be an interesting group shot. The male added to my 2 girls above came yet again from a different US source [making that 7 frogs from 4 sources]. 

One frog [dont have pic, I dont think] was more fine spotted and 'bluer' if you will.

Shawn


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

The pic above I just snapped through the glass last night...

I did find some older shots, maybe some duplicates
































































Unfortunately doesnt look like I have a pic of the one that had the more unique coloration [bluer one]. I can inquire with the frogger that owns them now.

Thanks for your patience Ray....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

No problem, Shawn. Interesting to see the variation. Thanks for posting.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

In an effort to learn more about the Colons with orange legs, I spoke to a researcher that told me the Colon Pumilio are on mostly one continuous population however when you get to certain areas there are differences in their appearance. My original 2 pair did not have orange legs nor did they produce offspring with orange legs. I was told the population in Bocas Del Drago are the consistenty bright orange leg frogs, I was since able to acquire a pair of those (and should have my 2nd soon), here is a couple photo's of the male..



















they have a few tads now, if they all come with nice orange legs, I would say the info i got is as accurate as i have recieved so far.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, it depends on who you talk to as to whether they'll call Colons one morph or multiples. They are one continuous population (but, that said, so is Almirante/Uyama or the Popa populations). Personally, I would call them multiple morphs but a continuous population. I like to think of Pumilio as a ring species of sorts: on the ends you have extreme variation, but in between there can be gradual gradation.

All of that said, there is quite a bit of overlap between the Bocas del Drago frogs and interior island frogs, but _in general_, Bocas del Drago have small spots, orange legs, and are about 1-2mm smaller than the interior island. The interior island (e.g. La Gruta) frogs have larger spots, dull orange to blue/gray legs, and are slightly larger. These are all generalizations, so it is tough to truly identify where frogs are from on the island.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MonarchzMan said:


> All of that said, there is quite a bit of overlap between the Bocas del Drago frogs and interior island frogs, but _in general_, Bocas del Drago have small spots, orange legs, and are about 1-2mm smaller than the interior island. The interior island (e.g. La Gruta) frogs have larger spots, dull orange to blue/gray legs, and are slightly larger. These are all generalizations, so it is tough to truly identify where frogs are from on the island.


I'd like to hear more about this if possible. In addition to the above pair, I recently acquired another colon (suspected female) from a local frogger as part of a larger deal/trade. However, despite being an adult, it is much smaller then my existing pair and has much more uniform and fine spotting, resembling the Bocas del Drago population, in contrast to my original pair which resemble the La Gruta/Western population. 

Am I understanding correctly that I should avoid breeding the two representative populations? Or, as Shawn noted, is it likely that these two populations have already been assimilated in captivity as "Isla Colon", thus resulting in captive populations with significant size and color variation? Interesting either way. I'll probably hold off mixing the two groups simply because my pair is just so much bigger than the newly acquired specimen.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Personally, I would keep them separate, but the reality is that people likely have not kept them separate, and without knowledge of where they did come from, it is just speculation and very likely, at least now, they probably come from one large pool where distinctions were not made.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MonarchzMan said:


> Personally, I would keep them separate, but the reality is that people likely have not kept them separate, and without knowledge of where they did come from, it is just speculation and very likely, at least now, they probably come from one large pool where distinctions were not made.


Thanks, JP. Pretty much what I figured.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

sports_doc said:


>


first off amazing colons! stunning shot all of them!



second I was wondering what is that plant growing infront of this colon? I like the exotic look of it.

-dom


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Beautiful frogs! I've always liked the larger spotted pattern. Interesting to hear the spots get larger closer to Bastimentos.


----------

